
The Semantics of Destructive Lisp (1986) [pdf] - kencausey
http://sul-derivatives.stanford.edu/derivative?CSNID=00000086&mediaType=application/pdf
======
kencausey
For the record I found this on lobste.rs

[https://lobste.rs/s/brpmbo/semantics_destructive_lisp_1986](https://lobste.rs/s/brpmbo/semantics_destructive_lisp_1986)

but as of this moment there has been no discussion there. I had some hope more
eyeballs here might result in discussion.

------
lotsoflumens
Good Stuff! Is there other research like this out there?

